# What's Your Favourite Song Intro?



## Lex Foutish (3 Jun 2010)

I read a few threads here tonight and my old buddy, Cav, wants more music threads. 

What is your favourite song intro? *(Not the one that you regard as the greatest intro of all time!)* Just your favourite one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't slag off someone else's favourite track. It's their favourite one, and not the greatest one of all time, in your opinion, etc., etc.

Mine is definitely *Knocking On Your Back Door* by *Deep Purple.*

I lived and worked in the American mid west in the mid 80's and it was constantly played on radio. I got to see them in Detroit and that song was the highlight of the show, for me. 

Gonna see them in The Marquee in Cork again in a few weeks time. Really looking forward to it.

Here it is.............. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7GERh0sQzY


----------



## Homer (3 Jun 2010)

The first one that popped into my mind was *Do It Again* by Steely Dan

I also like the intro to *Smells Like Teen Spirit* by Nirvana

And *The Boys Are back In Town* by Thin Lizzy

*Come On Eileen* by Dexy's Midnight Runners

I could go on and on ...

Homer


----------



## mathepac (3 Jun 2010)

Has to be one of my favourites - Life's Been Good, a kind of personal anthem


----------



## Ciaraella (3 Jun 2010)

The song isn't the best but i love the start of 'i don't like Mondays'


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2010)

ac/dc Thunderstruck

"na na na na na na na na na...Thuunndderr"

Class up load in the car


----------



## Caveat (3 Jun 2010)

Ciaraella said:


> The song isn't the best but i love the start of 'i don't like Mondays'


 
Yeah love that too. +1 on Come on Eileen as well. 

Whiskey in the jar (Lizzy version of course)

A lot of Portishead stuff has great intros.

Big Brother by David Bowie  - the intro gives me the shivers.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jun 2010)

Jangling indie guitar, followed by 'Punctured bicycle on a hillside, desolate'


----------



## Staples (3 Jun 2010)

Homer said:


> The first one that popped into my mind was *Do It Again* by Steely Dan


 
Excellent choice!


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Jun 2010)

Moonchild by Iron Maiden - not the greatest song of all time but a real thumping intro - get the adrenalin going


----------



## Ciaraella (3 Jun 2010)

Daytripper is brilliant too, so recognisable from the first note


----------



## Kine (3 Jun 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Moonchild by Iron Maiden - not the greatest song of all time but a real thumping intro - get the adrenalin going


 
Quite a lot of Maiden songs have great intros 

Of course, you can't forget the most recognisable intros in the world:

Queen - We will rock you;
Queen - Another one bites the dust.


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jun 2010)

> Jangling indie guitar, followed by 'Punctured bicycle on a hillside, desolate'



Absolute classic!
Just listening to the Moonchild intro - forgot how good that was!


----------



## mathepac (3 Jun 2010)

Just heard this featuring the late great Mick Ronson with Bowie's Spiders from Mars


----------



## z107 (3 Jun 2010)

Just best intro?

Dire straits, money for nothing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5ZEzWwKJnY&feature=fvsr

I quite like some fields of the Nephim intros as well


----------



## gabsdot (3 Jun 2010)

Money Money Money by ABBA.
I'd love it as a ring tone


----------



## Mouldy (3 Jun 2010)

Plainsong by the Cure from the Album Disentegration.


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Jun 2010)

...Kazaam!


----------



## carpedeum (3 Jun 2010)

This is going back a bit:

The first track on the original Hot August Night live double album recorded by Neil Diamond at the Greek Theatre in the 1970's - Prologue & Crunchy Granola Suite. This doesn't really match the original, but, is the reprise he did at Glastonbury a couple of years ago:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEnirmJIvno&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## thedaras (3 Jun 2010)

Best intro for me is....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8rnFKo4PAE


----------



## mathepac (3 Jun 2010)

carpedeum said:


> This is going back a bit: ...


Believe me  it's not far enough.  

I thought Neil Diamond posts were banned, particularly in light of the facts that this is a music thread and he's still alive-ish.

I referred this post to the Great Moderator in the Sky, [broken link removed].


----------



## carpedeum (3 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> I thought Neil Diamond posts were banned, particularly in light of the facts that this is a music thread and he's still alive-ish.
> .



Diamond was cool once.... in the 70's! I must dig out that Barry Manilow track or Chris DeBurgh


----------



## mathepac (3 Jun 2010)

carpedeum said:


> Diamond was cool once...


I've heard all the other stuff as well :

Diamonds are forever (please God, don't do that to me)
Diamonds are a girl's best friend (sorry girls, not this one )


carpedeum said:


> Diamond was cool once.... in the 70's! ...


I know i missed out on the 60's partying, but I hadn't realised until now it lasted into the 70's - I don't ever remember "Neil Diamond" and "cool" appearing in the same sentence until now; strange that.


carpedeum said:


> ... I must  dig out that Barry Manilow track or Chris DeBurgh


Did you hear the joke about the two Jewish guys and the short Irishman?


----------



## VOR (4 Jun 2010)

Just looked at my ipod and didn't get passed "B". Bit eclectic I know  but I love these intros:
AC/DC 
Gone Shootin - www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmayGJ4D7L8
You shook me all night long -  www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM&feature=related

Audioslave Cochise - www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXdSOxEnwWM

Barry White, You are the first, my last, my everything.

Beatles , Eight days a week

Bee Gees, Jive Talkin'

Black Sabbath, War Pigs

Bob Seger, Fire Inside

Bobby Womack , Across 110th Street. 

Bruce Springsteen, The river


----------



## JP1234 (4 Jun 2010)

A toss up between

Stone Roses - Made of Stone 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzdozEHrz28

or

The Smiths - Hand in Glove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh2bonnjv70


----------



## Caveat (4 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> Just heard this featuring the late great Mick Ronson with Bowie's Spiders from Mars



Oh yes, very nice. Best song the Stones never wrote? 

Re Bowie, The opening couple of seconds of _Ziggy Stardust_ is fantastic too - just that first crunchy chord and the "diddle-iddle-liddle" ( )   is wonderful.



VOR said:


> Just looked at my ipod and didn't get passed "B". Bit eclectic I know  but I love these intros:
> AC/DC
> Gone Shootin - www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmayGJ4D7L8
> You shook me all night long -  www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM&feature=related
> ...



Very nice choices VOR - especially Gone Shootin' - rare quality, mellow *and* rocking - almost like _Free_?


----------



## Westie123 (4 Jun 2010)

Satisfaction - The Stones


----------



## MandaC (5 Jun 2010)

*Best Intro*

Like sweet home alabama, but my favourite intro has to be  very close between sweet child of mine - guns n roses and under pressure - queen.


----------



## Marion (5 Jun 2010)

Dearg Doom - Horslips

Marion


----------



## Caveat (5 Jun 2010)

MandaC said:


> sweet child of mine - guns n roses





Marion said:


> Dearg Doom - Horslips



Oh yiz beauties!

Nice ones!


----------



## Marion (5 Jun 2010)

*Now that I'm on a roll*

A whiter shade of pale - Procol Harum

Marion


----------



## Purple (5 Jun 2010)

sweet child of mine - guns n roses has to be one of the most recognisable, and best but I'd also go with Spare Parts (my favourite Springsteen song and, for all you girlies out there, a great feminist song) and The River since Springsteen is better than This post will be deleted if not edited immediately (and he's real).


----------



## Tinker Bell (5 Jun 2010)

LAYLA does it for me


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2010)

Tinker Bell said:


> LAYLA does it for me



Yep, that's another great one.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jun 2010)

Can we have a thread for favourite music videos?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> Can we have a thread for favourite music videos?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA



Brilliant!


----------



## Chocks away (6 Jun 2010)

River Deep Mountain High
Excerpt From A Teenage Opera
In The Summertime
Howzat
The House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## mathepac (7 Jun 2010)

Someone who remembers songs by Keith West, Mungo Gerry and The Animals must be nearly as old as me.


----------



## Chocks away (7 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> Someone who remembers songs by Keith West, Mungo Gerry and The Animals must be nearly as old as me.


Bingo, young snapper! On a more contemporary note, Many Rivers To Cross (the UB40 cover).


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Jun 2010)

No, the Jimmy Cliff version. Let's stick with the white-tops, please.


----------



## zztop (8 Jun 2010)

Celebrate...an Emotional Fish


----------



## Firefly (8 Jun 2010)

Hazy Shade of Winter - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Deiseblue (8 Jun 2010)

Love the intro to Gimme Shelter by the Stones - spinetingling !


----------



## Caveat (8 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Love the intro to Gimme Shelter by the Stones - spinetingling !


 
+1

One of the best!


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Jun 2010)

Had "One Vision" on this morning on my way in - shivers down the spine with that intro!


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Love the intro to Gimme Shelter by the Stones - spinetingling !


 
Brilliant stuff.  

Also love the intro to Rock Music by the Pixies...saw them play live years ago and they opened with this, starting with just a wall of feedback which gradually mutated into the intro.  Brilliant.


----------



## Godfather (8 Jun 2010)

Radio Gaga by Queen


----------



## Godfather (8 Jun 2010)

How could I also forget Sirius by Alan Parsons Project (intro to another song)...  Yes, I'm an 80s fan!


----------



## VOR (8 Jun 2010)

I heard Baba O'Riley on the radio yesterday evening. What a great intro.


----------



## Purple (8 Jun 2010)

For Queen intro's "Hammer to Fall" has to rate up there with the best of them.


----------



## Chocks away (10 Jun 2010)

Are we allowed to mention "Whiskey in the Jar"?


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Jun 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Are we allowed to mention "Whiskey in the Jar"?


 
Are we what, Chocs!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o

Eric Bell, wonderful. (Philip Parris Lynott, Ultimate Legend!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> Whiskey in the jar (Lizzy version of course)


 


Chocks away said:


> Are we allowed to mention "Whiskey in the Jar"?


 
I hope so...


----------



## Chocks away (11 Jun 2010)

Oops Caveat! Missed your post. I remember what I was doing when I heard of his death. Drinking coffee before going to work in Quebec City about 25 years ago. The band was very popular among my age group out there.


----------



## Homer (12 Jun 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Are we allowed to mention "Whiskey in the Jar"?


 
How about a sub thread dealing with best ever Irish song intros.

I agree that Whiskey in the Jar by Thin Lizzy is way up there.

Also agree with Dearg Doom by Horslips (an earlier suggestion on this thread) which still raises shivers on my spine (maybe partly because of Italia 90).

And I also think The Boys Are Back in Town is worthy of consideration.

There must be at least one Rory Gallagher intro that should be included.

Homer


----------



## daithi (12 Jun 2010)

*best song intro*

..and nobody mentioned Bohemian Rhapsody...

daithi


----------



## Homer (12 Jun 2010)

daithi said:


> ..and nobody mentioned Bohemian Rhapsody...
> 
> daithi


 
Great song, but it goes straight into "Mama, just killed a man" without any intro. As this thread is about the best intro, it probably doesn't qualify.


----------



## daithi (13 Jun 2010)

*best song intro*

eh, you might want to listen to the song again..

daithi


----------



## mathepac (13 Jun 2010)

+1 daithi

Homer, do you only listen to Queen when you're locked out of your brains on Duff? The intro to Bohemian Rhapsody before Freddie gets to "Mama, just killed a man" is nearly a minute long.


----------



## Homer (13 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> +1 daithi
> 
> Homer, do you only listen to Queen when you're locked out of your brains on Duff? The intro to Bohemian Rhapsody before Freddie gets to "Mama, just killed a man" is nearly a minute long.


 
Sorry, I got the words wrong.  It starts with "Is this the real life, is this just fantasy".  I guess you *could* consider that an intro, but it is sung rather than an instrumental intro.  Unless, of course, the version I have on my iPod is missing an intro that normally appears before anyone sings.

I found this definition online: "a brief introductory passage to a piece of popular music", so maybe I was being too narrow in my thinking, although I imagine most people would define an intro as the music at the start of a song before anyone sings.

Definitely not worth falling out over.

Homer


----------



## mathepac (13 Jun 2010)

Ah OK, you must have the Daniel O'Donnell version. The missing intro is below :-

"Is this the real life, Mammy? 
Is this just fantasy, Mammy? 
Caught in a landslide 
No escape from reality, Mammy.
Open up your wee eyes there Mammy
Look you up to the skies and see Mammy
I'm just a poor wee Donegal boy Mammy (Poor wee Donegal boy) 
I need no sympathy, not at all, at all
Because I'm easy come, easy go 
Little high, little low 
Any way the wind blows 
Doesn't really matter to me, Mammy, to me"


----------



## Homer (14 Jun 2010)

Nice one.

I just noticed your location.  I guess I could change mine to "In the town where I was born".

Homer


----------



## Ceist Beag (14 Jun 2010)

Might not be my favourite, but as I'm listening to the album a lot currently this one springs to mind - a stonking good intro from Kasabian for Underdog - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5up8kJoCsJM


----------



## dmos87 (19 Jun 2010)

I'm going to sound like a looney tune now but I absolutely love love love the into to "Working 9 to 5" by good ol' Dolly P 

I'm the worst morning person, and for a whole year I used to have the CD played ready to go each morning... I'd reach out my hand and press the play button, and BAM I was alive and kicking!!!! Gotta love Dolly!!


----------



## Caveat (19 Jun 2010)

dmos87 said:


> I'm going to sound like a looney tune now but I absolutely love love love the into to "Working 9 to 5" by good ol' Dolly P



 No, I hear ya, I hear ya...

I can't pretend to love the song but's well crafted and the intro is definitely a good one.


----------



## ringledman (19 Jun 2010)

Godfather said:


> Radio Gaga by Queen


 
Oh yes! Legend. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LncAQR47eZo


----------



## mathepac (19 Jun 2010)

dmos87 said:


> ... Gotta love Dolly!!


and the other one which I believe is called Dora.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (20 Jun 2010)

Kinks  - Sunny Afternoon.

Beatles- Daytripper.

David Bowie - Let's Dance.


----------



## dmos87 (20 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> and the other one which I believe is called Dora.


 

Sorry, might be a blonde thing but I dont get it...?


----------



## Complainer (22 Jun 2010)

MandaC said:


> Like sweet home alabama, but my favourite intro has to be  very close between sweet child of mine - guns n roses and under pressure - queen.





Marion said:


> Dearg Doom - Horslips





zztop said:


> Celebrate...an Emotional Fish





Homer said:


> The first one that popped into my mind was *Do It Again* by Steely Dan
> 
> I also like the intro to *Smells Like Teen Spirit* by Nirvana
> 
> ...





Ciaraella said:


> The song isn't the best but i love the start of 'i don't like Mondays'





TarfHead said:


> Jangling indie guitar, followed by 'Punctured bicycle on a hillside, desolate'





umop3p!sdn said:


> Just best intro?
> 
> Dire straits, money for nothing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5ZEzWwKJnY&feature=fvsr





Deiseblue said:


> Love the intro to Gimme Shelter by the Stones - spinetingling !


All excellent, excellent tracks.



carpedeum said:


> Diamond was cool once....


He is cool again - check out his recent album produced by Rich Rubin (who also produced Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Johnny Cash)

My own personal fave intros would be;

Oliver's Army - Elvis Costello
London Calling - The Clash (or the Boss, who's being doing it live)
Copperhead Road - Steve Earle (bagpipe intro)
The Man Who Sold the World - Nirvana unplugged version (originally by Bowie)


----------



## Newbie! (23 Jun 2010)

Brothers in Arms  -Dire Straits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8

Not the most joyful but there's something about it.............


----------



## Arabella (24 Jun 2010)

Chuck Berry's Johnny B Goode is way up there


----------



## AlastairSC (25 Jun 2010)

Beach Boys _"Good Vibrations"_, anyone?


----------



## Joe_90 (25 Jun 2010)

Only lasts about 2 seconds but
Snow Patrol Chasing Cars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GemKqzILV4w


----------



## MandaC (25 Jun 2010)

Was just reminded today and even though I know it is a rip off of an dearg doom, but we have a few celtic ole's at the start....put em under pressure for Italia 90.

It's 20 years to the day that "a nation held it's breath" and both Packie Bonner and Dave O'Leary did us proud.   Who would have known what was ahead - the rise and fall of the Celtic Tiger, paper property millionaires who owned a semi in a half decent suburb, etc.    It was a great time to be Irish - we need something like that to lift us out of the current gloom and doom.

Heard it on the radio this morning and took me back!


----------



## Complainer (26 Jun 2010)

Thin Lizzy's Rosalie came up on the iPod today and I thought of this thread. Bic Runga's Drive is another great intro, at the opposite end of the musical scale.


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2010)

This is disturbing... Complainer and I seem to have the same taste in music.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> This is disturbing... Complainer and I seem to have the same taste in music.



LOL - Billy Bragg would be the real test though...


----------



## Pique318 (27 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> This is disturbing... Complainer and I seem to have the same taste in music.




Hhmmm Maybe he's your alter ego (or you're his!!!).

Is that it Purple, or should I call you Tyler Durden ?


----------



## Pique318 (27 Jun 2010)

BOT, I am a huge fan of the intro to (and the entire song) Invaders Must Die by The Prodigy.

Warning: Do NOT drive whilst listening to this song !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3EIogaEwxY


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Feb 2011)

Anyone listen to the Paul McLoone show on Today FM last night? A 3 hour show dedicated to best intro songs!! Some classics in there that aren't mentioned here, like Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock (although ye could pick a handful of Smashing Pumpkins songs easily) and The Stone Roses - I wanna be adored. Was a great show.


----------



## thedaras (17 Feb 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z265BuKCQrc


----------



## Firefly (17 Feb 2011)

Ceist Beag said:


> Anyone listen to the Paul McLoone show on Today FM last night? A 3 hour show dedicated to best intro songs!! Some classics in there that aren't mentioned here, like Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock (although ye could pick a handful of Smashing Pumpkins songs easily) and The Stone Roses - I wanna be adored. Was a great show.



Caught both of those last night..class. I have the both of these albums, but how come music sounds better on the radio?


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Feb 2011)

Ceist Beag said:


> Anyone listen to the Paul McLoone show on Today FM last night? A 3 hour show dedicated to best intro songs!! Some classics in there that aren't mentioned here, like Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock (although ye could pick a handful of Smashing Pumpkins songs easily) and The Stone Roses - I wanna be adored. Was a great show.


 
Wasn't it a great show? I was out walking with my span new Walkman radio. I walked for about an hour and a half in total bliss!


----------



## PMU (17 Feb 2011)

Marvin Gaye - "I heard it through the grapevine"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hajBdDM2qdg

The Rolling Stones "Gimme Shelter"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcCTKtyzaXc

Talking Heads "Psycho Killer"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48N3lP42qdA&feature=fvsr


----------



## Knuttell (17 Feb 2011)

Song 2
Blur.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlAHZURxRjY

Roadhouse Blues
The Doors.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ9GDiYU0-I

The Man who sold the World
Nirvana.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Feb 2011)

Knuttell said:


> Song 2
> Blur.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlAHZURxRjY
> 
> ...


 
I always thought that Quo's version of Roadhouse Blues was much better. Bob Young, on harmonica, is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Ceist Beag (18 Feb 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Wasn't it a great show? I was out walking with my span new Walkman radio. I walked for about an hour and a half in total bliss!



Yeah I was driving home and slowed right down to prolong the journey!  Agree Firefly, always sounds better on the radio - maybe it's because you're sharing the experience with other listeners, I dunno - but definitely had me singing me way down the road!


----------



## Firefly (18 Feb 2011)

Knuttell said:


> The Man who sold the World
> Nirvana.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8



Listening to this right now...magic


----------



## Firefly (18 Feb 2011)

My all-time favourite intro of this classic...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtVu3pyedWs


----------



## silverwake (24 Feb 2011)

Love will tear us apart - Joy Division

And then, Rain when I die by Alice in Chains and Symphony of destruction by Megadeth


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2011)

I'll see your metal atmospherics and raise you:

_Odin's Ride over Nordland_ by the late, great Bathory!


----------



## silverwake (25 Feb 2011)

But... Caveat, that's an intro itself. I mean the whole song sounds like an intro *lol*
I'll raise it again: Alice in hell by Annihilator


----------



## S.L.F (27 Feb 2011)

The music taste around here is good but I'm really stunned that this one has not been posted

Zepplin Whole lotta love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXKboDqiSbE

Or

Zepplin Kashmir

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKtfjsonPFE

How about Cozy Powell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_WyYvYOslw&feature=related

and of course any song by S.L.F


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Feb 2011)

S.L.F said:


> The music taste around here is good but I'm really stunned that this one has not been posted
> 
> Zepplin Whole lotta love
> 
> ...


 
Hey S.L.F., old buddy! Glad to see that rumours of your demise were greatly exaggerated! 

I really liked Cozy Powell as well. Wonderful drummer. Died in a car accident in 1998. 

This is my favourite Cozy Powell song.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Feb 2011)

Cozy Powell, Gary Moore and Lizzy! Magic!


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Feb 2011)

And, knowing how much you love and respect all things to do with the People's Republic, S.L.F., here's an intro that's up there with the best of them.


----------



## RMCF (28 Feb 2011)

Ram Jam "Black Betty".

Pure class.


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Feb 2011)

RMCF said:


> Ram Jam *"Black Betty".*
> 
> Pure class.


 
I could never keep up with that, even on air guitar!


----------



## daithi (28 Feb 2011)

*song intros..*

"Riff Raff" by AC/DC fom the If you want blood live album...
or for something completely different

Tin Pan Alley by Stevie Ray Vaughan..

daithi


----------

